# Cedega ohne Kreditkarte... wie?

## MrMarco

Dank Transgaming gibt es ja für uns kein Wine bzw. Winex mehr. Versucht es mal zu emergen und freut euch...

Ok, also sind wir mal so frei und wollen es käuflich erwerben... Tja... ohne Kreditkarte geht es nicht.

Hat jemand eine brauchbare Idee wie man das in Deutschland über z.B. Paypal und Co. erwerben kann? Ich sehe es nicht ein mir für sowas eine Kreditkarte zu besorgen. Und den Umweg über andere machen... ähm... Ne. Nachher geht da was schief und ich hab den Streß.

----------

## Cenrim

ich plag mich grade mit der cvs-version von winex/cedega ab, die is ja noch frei zu bekommen.. allerdings halt nich so gepflegt, optimiert und stabil wie die kostenpflichtigen binaries

habs zwar noch nich wirklich zum laufen bekommen, aber das kann auch daran liegen, das ich kurz nach dem letzten versuch n ram-riegel rausschmeißen musste  :Confused: 

(hat bei nem memtest innerhalb von 74 minuten über 13000 fehler verursacht, das dreksteil)

kugge ma hier!

----------

## MrMarco

AH. Thx... werde ich mir morgen früh mal ansehen. Jetzt geht's in die Heia... genug für heute.

----------

## Desti²

Du kannst Cedega ab letzter Woche auch bei http://www.ixsoft.de/ mit Bankeinzug bzw. Überweisung kaufen.   :Cool: 

----------

## MrMarco

Juhu... das ist eine Lösung wo ich sogar mein geliebtes emerge benutzen kann  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tango

ich habe momentan Cedega CVS installiert und hoffe das ich damit einige Spiele hinbekomme, wenn nicht kommt Windows drauf   :Twisted Evil: 

tango

----------

## Blackdream

weil ich ne faule sau bin hab ich mir einfach ein script da runter geladen

http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45

und halt dann darüber installiert

also cvscedega läuft und ein paar Spiele hab ich auch schon ausprobiert die laufen  :Wink: 

----------

## MrMarco

So... Bestellung ist raus.

Zwar finde ich es schade das die Jungs dem OpenSource Gedanken dem Rücken zugedreht haben, aber irgendwie muß man ja was verdienen um essen zu können.

Von daher unterstütze ich das und rück halt Kohle raus  :Wink: 

Bleibt zu hoffen das das cvs auch in Zukunft verfügbar bleibt. Inwiefern sind  da eigentlich die 4er Versionen drin?

----------

## Lou-Natic

Hatte mit der CVS Version keine Probleme mit OpenGL-Spielen wie z.B. CallOfDuty...FarCry war n bissl stockig...

DirectX Spiele gingen bei mir gar net...

Hab mir jetzt vor kurzem die Kostenpflichtige Version geholt, nachdem ich angefragt hab und es hiess, dass die nur Kreditkarten und noch net mal PayPal akzeptieren.

Da muss man als fast 30jähriger die Mutter zu sich ziehen und davon überzeugen etwas in USA übers Internet per Kreditkarte zu kaufen, voll de Horror sag ich euch !!!

Jetzt spiele ich Abends HL2, CS_Source oder auch mein geliebtes Battlefield via Cedega...ohne grössere Probleme...aber so 100%ig ausgereift isses noch net...aber was will man machen wenn man sich konsequent von MS trennen will...

Schade nur, dass Cedega nur Pixel-Shader bis 1.3 unterstützen...also vollste Grafikpracht is immernoch Windows und MacOS vorbehalten... :Crying or Very sad: 

Wirklich schön zu sehen, dass man über ixsoft sich den Stress sparen kann...hoffe da ziehen noch einige nach...

MfG,

Lou

----------

## MrMarco

Bei mir ging heute Mittag die Info ein mit der Rechnung. Flink sind sie. Mal schaun wann die Software bei mir eintrudelt, bzw. der Key.

----------

## MrMarco

Tja... der Lizenzkey ist da, aber wie zur Hölle benutze ich den?

Gem. Produktbeschreibung kann man den auf der Herstellerseite bei Transgaming registrieren und dann die Software saugen.

Ich fühle mich irgendwie im Moment gewaltig verarscht. Hat jemand eine Idee wo zur Hölle man diesen verfluchten Key bei Transgaming eingeben muß?

----------

## MrMarco

Soderle... auf Horlase konnte man in den Kommentaren eines Berichtes rausbekommen, das erst ab heute das neue Feature für die Eingabe des Lizenzkeys bei Transgaming aktiviert wird. Dem ist auch so und es funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

